#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مصر: استنفار أمني لمنع الإضراب

## رويتر

انتشار مكثف لقوات الأمن في وسط القاهرة لمواجهة أي مظاهرات مناسبة الإضراب، وعمال في المحلة يقولون إن الأمن منعهم من تنظيم الإضراب. 

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:..._6_16x9_bb.asx


أفادت مراسلة بى بى سي بالقاهره بأن قوات الأمن المصريه طوقت ميدان التحرير في وسط القاهرة و مقر نقابة الصحفيين،أحد أهم نقاط تجمع المتظاهرين بمناسبة الإضراب الذي دعت إليه قوى سياسية ونقابية. 
 و قامت  قوات الأمن بتفريق الجموع أو منعهم من الوصول الى اماكن التجمعات المقرره،كما قامت باجراءات تفتيشيه دقيقة. 
 وذكرت مراسلة بى بى سى أن الشرطة اعتقلت عشرة اشخاص فى محافظتى القاهرة والجيزة صباح اليوم بتهمة توزيع منشورات تحض على التظاهر، وأفادت أنباء أنهم ينتمون لأحزاب الغد والناصرى والتجمع. 
و بسبب الاجراءات الامنيه المشدده لم تبدأ لأى من المظاهرات أو التجمعات السلميه التى كان مقررا ان تبدأ فى تمام الحادية عشره بتوقيت القاهره. 
 كما بدت الشوارع و الميادين على غير زحامها المعتاد بسبب عدم خروج البعض الى العمل تماشيا مع الاضراب أو بسبب تخوف البعض من حدوث أية اعمال شغب فى هذا اليوم. 
 وقال  عمال مصريون إن قوات الأمن منعتهم من تنظيم الإضراب  في مصانع النسيج بالمحلة  الكبرى. 
  ونقلت وكالة الأسوشييتد برس عن أحد العمال في المصنع قوله إن قوات الأمن اعتقلت نحو 150 عاملا قبل بدء الدوام النهاري. 
 وكان من المقرر أن يبدأ الإضراب في الساعة 7.30 صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي لكن العمال فوجئوا بوجود مئات من قوات الأمن التي جاءت في وقت مبكر وسيطرت على المصنع . 
وقال عمرو عبد الحميد موفد بي بي سي الى مدينة المحلة الكبرى إن عددا من العمال قالوا له إنهم اثروا عدم المشاركة في الاضراب لاعطاء الحكومة فرصة لتحسين الاوضاع المعيشية للمصريين. 
  وأشار إلى أن العمل بدأ  في الصباح بشكل معتاد في مصنع الغزل والنسيج بالمحلة الكبرى وهو من اكبر المصانع في البلاد. 
 تحذيرات   وكان بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية المصرية أمس السبت حذرمن الانصياع لدعوات الإضراب. وقالت الوزارة إنها "ستتخذ إجراءات حاسمة ضد أي فعل يترتب عليه عرقلة سير مرفق عام أو يهدد مصالح المواطنين الحيوية ومن شأنه الإضرار بمصلحة عامة". 
كما حاولت الصحافة المصرية التابعة للدولة التقليل من شأن الإضراب فيما أفردت الصحف المستقلة والمعارضة مساحات كبيرة لتغطية أخبار الإضراب. 
 واوردت صحف حكومية تحذيرات بتطبيق مادة في قانون العقوبات المصري على منفذي الإضراب والداعين إليه، بالاضافة الى تهوينها من شأن الدعوة للاضراب على اعتبار أن أغلبية المصريين لا يتعاملون مع الانترنت، وهي الوسيلة التي استعملها منظموا الإضراب في الدعوة إليه. 
 وكانت الدعوة قد انتشرت على موقع فيس بوك الاجتماعي ولاقت رواجا بين مستخدمي الموقع من المصريين سواء من المقيمين في مصر أو في خارجه. 
 وقال مجدي الدقاق رئيس تحرير مجلة الهلال التابعة للدولة وعضو لجنة التثقيف في الحزب الوطني إن هذه الدعوة للإضراب هي عمل من أعمال الطفولة السياسية كما أنه لن يؤتي ثماره لأن أغلبية المصريين لا يتعاملون مع الانترنت. 
 واضاف الدقاق لمراسل بي بي سي شريف ماهر "استخدام بعض المواقع الإلكترونية في هذه الدعوة هو نوع من الإساءة لأحوال المواطن والإساءة لاستقرار الوطن نفسه. 
  المعارضة   ولا يبدو أن الداعين إلى الإضراب قد تأثروا بالتلويحات الحكومية، فقد قال حمدين صباحي عضو مجلس الشعب ووكيل مؤسسي حزب الكرامة، وهو حزب تحت التأسيس، في مقابلة مع بي بي سي العربية "إن الإضراب حق وإن الأمر خرج عن إطاره السياسي إلى فضاءه الشعبي الاحتجاجي". 
واضاف صباحي "إن القضية ليست سياسية في الأساس لكنها اقتصادية بامتياز. أعتقد أن الوضع الآن يشهد نوعا من التذمر الشعبي الواسع والعريض ضد الغلاء بالدرجة الأولى وضد كثير من افتقاد الكثير من المواطنين لحقوقهم الأساسية على المستوى الاقتصادي". 
 				أساتذة في جامعات القاهرو وعينس شميس أضربوا للمطالبة بتحسين اوضاعهم

 			 		 		 	  	    أما جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أبرز الحركات المعارضة في مصر، فقد أصدرت بيانا أيدت فيه الحق في الإضراب دون أن تعلن مشاركتها فيه. 
   وقال الدكتور عصام العريان عضو مكتب الإرشاد في الجماعة إن الأمر مرهون بإرادة الأعضاء واختياراتهم الشخصية. 
وكانت عدة فئات قد نظمت نمخرا عدة احتجاجات مثل إضرابات عمال مصانع النسيج في الملحة واعتصام موظفي الضرائب العقارية وأخيرا إضراب أساتذة الجامعات. 
 إجراءات حكومية     وكانت الحكومة المصرية اتخذت مؤخرا عدة إجراءات لمحاولة وقف الارتفاع المستمر في أسعار السلع الغذائية الأساسية ومواد البناء. 
وقررت الحكومة وقف تصدير بعض السلع الضرورية مثل الأرز. وأصدر الرئيس حسني مبارك قرارا أعفى بموجبه منتجات الالبان وزيت الطعام من الرسوم الجمركية. 
 				الصراع حول الخبز المدعوم في الاحياء الفقيرة ادى لسقوط عدد من القتلى

 			 		 		 	  	   كما رفع القرار ايضا الرسوم الجمركية عن انواع من الاسمنت والصلب والادوية المعالجة للفشل الكلوي وعلاجات السرطان وامراض الكبد والسخانات الشمسية. 
وكلف مبارك الجيش بالتدخل للمساهمة في حل أزمة توزيع رغيف الخبز بعد أن أصبح مشهد الطوابير الطويلة أمام منافذ التوزيع امرا يوميا معتادا، وشهدت بعض هذه الطوابير مشاحنات ادت لسقوط عدد من القتلى. 
 كما طلب مبارك من حكومته زيادة العلاوة السنوية للعاملين بها باكثر من النسبة المعتادة لمواجهة ارتفاع الاسعار

----------


## محمود زايد

اخر نكته وصلت بخصوص الاضراب بتقول ان الجو المترب والغير مستقر الموجود النهارده 
هو غضب من السماء على المضربين الذين يريدوا اخلال امن البلاد  ::stpd::

----------


## ابن البلد

شوفت يا محمود غضب السماء
فيه ناس قالت أن الحكومة هي اللي عملت العاصفة الترابيه دي علشان تغلوش علي العاصفة الإضرابيه  ::

----------

